
There Are at Least 36 Intelligent Alien Civilizations in Our Galaxy - Xplor
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jamiecartereurope/2020/06/15/there-are-36-intelligent-alien-civilizations-in-our-galaxy-say-scientists/
======
ncmncm
This assumes life can develop on any old Earth-size planet at the right
temperature.

But if the planet has to have a big moon to keep things stirred, and prevent
tidal locking to the sun as happened to Venus, there may be many, many fewer
viable planets.

